# G0250 too frequently



## coffee2day (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello, any advice on what to do when a patient's INR is being checked very frequently, twice a week, can I bill out G0250 once for the entire month (30 days), even though it is being done too frequently?  This may be tricky when come to being audited as to what INR tests dates of service are we billing for (should only be 4, but the chart will show many in this month).


----------



## megg1100 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Remote INR checks*

It does include 4 tests however, the guidelines state that testing can not be billed more frequently than once a week. Therefore, G0250 can only be billed once a month regardless of how many tests are performed. Medicare even goes so far as to not allow billing sooner than day 29 even if they submit on the same day every week (28 days). What I do is pick one for each week and use those dates for billing purposes. I don't think it would be an issue in an audit because you aren't billing for it more frequently.

Megan, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## coffee2day (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## dletourneau (Jun 28, 2017)

*G0250*

Does a physician have to sign off on the results, or can a pharmacist or RN.


----------

